# Just installed super 44's, & still not satified with sound volume



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a manual 6-speed 05' GTO I bought new, and put on the regular deltaflow 40's.

On the outset it was okay as far as sound goes, but having heard some of the YOUTUBE sound clips, I wanted more sound volume.

I have noticed that many of the newer GTO owners have gone to deleting the stock resonator, and by adding the super 44's or the super 40's, and replacing that stock resonator with either an 'X' pipe or an 'H' pipe, ..the sound volume sounds so much better.

I really do not want to spend a whole lot more money, but IF by just tearing out the stock resonator, and replacing with an 'X' pipe will increase the sound volume to more louder volume, ..I would probably do it.

I have read about exhaust mods and talked to exhaust people, and there seems to be a whole littany of answers on this topic with regard to late model GTO's.

Some say that tearing out the stock resonator and replacing with an 'X' pipe is NOT going to really increase the sound volume very much at all, a few others say it will...
All do agree however, that it WILL increase the flow, and give a tad better performance, but not neccessarilly an increase in sound volume!

I realize of course that this 'elusive sound' and 'volume' is a personal thing, ..but I really do not want to be spending money chasing something that is not going to happen unless I'm willing to spend a hell of a lot of more money, which I'm not willing to do at the moment.

I do like the sound of the Flowmaster Super 44's I just had installed, so I will work with that, but does anybody 'REALLY' know if that stock resonator delete replaced with an 'X' pipe WILL give me more exterior sound volume?

I've had previous performance cars: I had a 2000 WS6 T.A. with the regular loud mouth cat back, ..So I'm somewhat already spoiled by what seems to be quite a lack of sound volume on my 05' GTO even with the Super 44's.

Anybody, any suggestions?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Super 44 Series and Resonator delete*

First, I deleted the resonator with straight pipes keeping factory mufflers. It changed the sound quite a bit. More of a deeper rumble and alot louder at wide open throttle. Ofcourse, I then wanted more. Being a huge flowmaster fan, I opted for the new super 44 Series keeping factory exhaust tips to keep the look of stock! What a difference. The ole goat came alive and can be heard on clips I have posted in the past on the forum. I have it listed on you tube as Beast of the Southeast. However, nothing sounds better than being there in person. Go FLow!


----------



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just bought the Kooks muffler deletes (which are complete straight pipes) in place of the stock mufflers on my 06 GTO. Everything else on the car is completely stock, no x pipe, no H pipe. I am very satisfied with the volume and deep sound and it is incredibly loud(almost too loud). Also, there is quite a bit of interior drone even in the city. I installed them myself in about 20 minutes and they only cost $279 as opposed to the SLP LM1 cat back for $800 I was also considering. Save you're money, take the route I did and you won't be sorry.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I had no drone with super 44s. 60mph plus 06 goat was real quiet at highway speeds. Purred like kitten. I thought it was actually too quoet on highway Below 60mph it rumbled like a sprint cup stock car!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry for grammar. Typing from iPhone in police car.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

X pipes give you more of an exotic sound(mainly in the higher rpm's), H will be more like muscle car, as will straight pipes in place of the resonator, the H just deepens the tone a bit from the straights. Any of the 3 will make in louder.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The res delete will make a huge difference.

I have noticed with my res delete and super 44's it sounds a lot better outside than inside.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd put an H-pipe in there or get some Spintech mufflers.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

res delete add flowmaster, then muffler delete with straightpipes, sounds awesome. no annoying drone. $193.00


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SpinTech Pro Streets and a X. you'll have lots of volume and better flow


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

*listen...*

hey tiger gto. 

it depends on what your looking for. If you want loud and raspy, 44's themselves will do it. As soon as you throw an x in there it'll be just as loud but not raspy anymore.The x-pipe will smooth things out alot but i noticed more umph in the car afterward. Its a sacrifice for a little more power and response because lets admit it, the stock resonator is restrictive as all hell and will hold you back.... gm engineered it to sound pretty freakin good tho and as soon as you take those big assss mufflers off you notice. 

I had straight axle backs with the res and it sounded MEAN but i had no back pressure and lost power. After having fun with that I decided to put 44's on... really sweet sound and felt stock in terms of power/response. I put the X in a little later and was kind of dissapointed at first with the sound but it started to grow on me and I could really feel that the car was a little more ALIVE. It makes it sound more like an 'exotic race car' than a 'muscle V8'. I got so many compliments that I decided to live with it and actually love it now.:cool

I recently added kook LTs and seriously couldn't be happier. I don't know what your budget is like but it didn't cost me much to just play around with my car and figure out what i liked/disliked and what "felt" good. I might even try one or two more setups soon...??? all i can say is try a few things out you have in mind. Good Luck


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The_Bleek said:


> hey tiger gto.
> 
> it depends on what your looking for. If you want loud and raspy, 44's themselves will do it. As soon as you throw an x in there it'll be just as loud but not raspy anymore.The x-pipe will smooth things out alot but i noticed more umph in the car afterward. Its a sacrifice for a little more power and response because lets admit it, the stock resonator is restrictive as all hell and will hold you back.... gm engineered it to sound pretty freakin good tho and as soon as you take those big assss mufflers off you notice.
> 
> ...


Were you disappointed because it wasn't loud enough? or disappointed because it did not have the V8 muscle sound? Because I have been considering an X to go with my Flowmaster 44's and resonator delete. I'm looking for loud.


----------

